# New DWC container



## ozman (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok im going to give DWC a shot,I made my container light tight,gotta luv aluminum tape,easier then painting,and you use less then if you use gray duct tape,adjusted my ppms to the same as they had in veg.
As of this morning when the lights went out they seemed to have taken to it overnite,they looked a lot better this morning.



:watchplant: :woohoo:


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Oct 19, 2009)

i just orderd mine off ebay. how do u run the water to the plant nets


----------



## ozman (Oct 19, 2009)

The roots sit in a luxurious bath of aerated water,with nothing to do but suck up nutes and grow.Its a passive system I guess its called,what do I know its only my second one in flower,but its what I use from the time the clones are rooted to the time they are ready to replant and flower,they seem to like it in veg real well,so I figured what the heck,lets try it in flower and be serious about it.
So here it is my DWC lol im still a newbie on this dwc stuff,but ive read a lot about it.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2009)

K+ Ozman. ...

rock that puppy... ...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pretty cool man ....   a lil GREEN MOJO your way !


----------



## ozman (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanx Guys,Here is a pic of my flower room atm 
Ive got 3 forms going DWC,E&F,and some in soil.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 21, 2009)

I am making one of those right now. I've got my cups in but I have not used the aluminum tape yet. I have some, I just have not used it yet. What air pump and air stone are you using? I have never grown in water either.


----------



## ozman (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Tex,
Im using a double outlet air pump from walmart,a aqua culture brand,also using 2 12 inch,flat heavy air stones and clear tubing.
Hope it helps


----------



## IRISH (Oct 22, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Thanx Guys,Here is a pic of my flower room atm
> Ive got 3 forms going DWC,E&F,and some in soil.


 
> ahh, a multi-talented grower. Irish likes...  ...carry on...


----------



## ozman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Everybody,Here is a few pics of my Dwc super skunk at 3 full weeks of 12/12.
Im really liking this DWC thing,the growth is great and easy to care for.Im getting some more units ready going to replace my e&f with them.
The next to last pic is a slh will soon b ready


  :woohoo:  :yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2009)

Your girls are looking great.  This DWC thing just kicks butt doesn't it?


----------

